# extension cords



## killa (Jan 22, 2013)

new to forum I have been going thru cords more than usual an with the osha scare all cord are throw away. Yellow jackets /lowes/ home depo/end failure. Is it my crew.Or is there a perfect cord out there.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

There is no such thing as a lifetime cord. They're disposable... just like utility knife blades and screwdriver tips. Build them into your pricing structure and buy new ones when needed.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I have settled on the ridgid cords. Convenient to get, uniform color so i have a good idea which ones are mine, and remain pretty flexible, and readily available in multiple lengths/ gauges.. I have replaced many ends, been buying tho orange ends so i can identify mine even better!


Several topics out there.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh and ive had great luck returning/exchanig them. Several exchanges on several of them. Mostly burned out ends. Water up here wreaks havoc on ends.


----------



## killa (Jan 22, 2013)

Cant repair cords due to osha regs .not looking for life time but 2 months would be nice. W/O end failure


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

killa said:


> Cant repair cords due to osha regs .not looking for life time but 2 months would be nice. W/O end failure


My understanding is that they can be replaced by a qualified electrician or you can if you have been trained by one.

But I could be wrong:whistling


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

The way that you roll up your cords has a lot to do with their life span. If you roll them over your forearm or force them around a rectangular cable reel, that will shorten the lifespan opposed to stretching them out and then letting them loop around "naturally" the same way that a water hose wants to roll up in it's pre-determined circular pattern.


----------



## killa (Jan 22, 2013)

I will look in to that again thanks


----------



## killa (Jan 22, 2013)

not doing any thing diffent than the last 30 years.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I was unaware of the osha reg on that. Will have to open the book and get acquainted on that one. Ridgid brand will still be returnable though... cheaper than replacing and end at any rate.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

killa said:


> Cant repair cords due to osha regs


http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=27353

Are they actually enforcing that? You could buy your own SJO cord and seperate cord caps, and repair to your heats content.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Anti-wingnut said:


> http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=27353
> 
> Are they actually enforcing that? You could buy your own SJO cord and seperate cord caps, and repair to your heats content.


Is it just me or is that reg clear as mud? Repaired to original spec means what exactly?

I've had good luck with the yellow jacket cords. Last a long time when you take care of them.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> Is it just me or is that reg clear as mud? Repaired to original spec means what exactly?


I would say that a cord that came from the factory with molded plugs, must be repaired with replacement moded plugs. An impossibilty.

But raw SO or SJO with a UL rating could have UL rated cord caps installed by a quailified person, and be legal to use and to repair



> 1926.403(a)
> Approval. All electrical conductors and equipment shall be approved.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=27353
> 
> Are they actually enforcing that? You could buy your own SJO cord and seperate cord caps, and repair to your heats content.


From the referenced 2003 letter in the link is this:



> With respect to double insulated tools, competently made repairs to external parts of the tool, using parts that are at least equivalent to those used in the original tool, are permitted. For example, as long as the replacement plug is an approved item, has a capacity that meets or exceeds the original, and is properly installed, its use for repair is permitted.


I still think it's up to interpretation, but if it looks good, I think you're ok.

A tip from the instructor at my safety class- if you are repairing a nick in the insulation with electrical tape, which is allowed depending on the extent of the nick, use electrical tape of the same color to avoid drawing unneeded attention to the repair.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

chord wise im using the bosch chords. one is about 6 years old the 2nd one is 4 years now.. as soon as i buy a chord i put these on em

http://www.qwiklok.com/index.htm

chord ends are a given that their gonna have to be replaced,, one a year per chord seems to be the norm.. i your doing it more often than that you should be talking to your guys, their obviously abusing the gear, either by yanking on em or dragging sheet goods across them which slices em up pretty good


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

kiteman said:


> From the referenced 2003 letter in the link is this:
> A tip from the instructor at my safety class- if you are repairing a nick in the insulation with electrical tape, which is allowed depending on the extent of the nick, use electrical tape of the same color to avoid drawing unneeded attention to the repair.


Not a nick or cut in the insulation, but minor damage to the outer jacket



http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=22666


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

kiteman said:


> My understanding is that they can be replaced by a qualified electrician or you can if you have been trained by one.


I wish I could find a 20amp replacement end for my 10 gage cord:whistling There's none over here:no:
I like the one WWK posted but I use a 10g. cord for a lead cord and think it needs more amps than 15?


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Electrical supply store should have then. They are a little pricey, 20 or so for female and 12 for males I think.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I like extension cords...


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

I buy SJO cord and ends and make our own. But have bought several store bought cords over the years and repair. When there are bad nicks, we cut them and make short cords. A 15' cord comes in real handy in the boom lift basket.


----------

